# sdcard mount path



## LOulOo (May 5, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hi all,[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Is there any way to change the AOKP sdcard mounted path as done in Samsung stock roms ?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]On GT-N7000 stock roms :[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]internal sdcard = /MNT/SDCARD/ [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]external sdcard = /MNT/SDCARD/EXTERNAL_SD [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but with AOSP, and AOKP path is :[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]internal sd = [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]/MNT/SDCARD[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]external sd = /[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MNT/EMMC[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thanks for your kelp[/background]


----------



## LOulOo (May 5, 2012)

hello,

i've found the issue ! -> here = *ICS SD Binder







*


----------



## LOulOo (May 5, 2012)

LOulOo said:


> hello,
> 
> i've found the issue ! -> here = *ICS SD Binder
> 
> ...


don't really works...


----------



## staxxthedan (Jun 21, 2012)

LOulOo said:


> don't really works...


This requires to be fixed at kernel level. Try Thor's kernel he reversed the wrong mounting


----------

